# will a turbo work with cis injection



## gtikarl (May 7, 2009)

would this be compleat custom job, where would i start?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (gtikarl)*

It can be done. 
But, it's a complete waste of time and money IMO.


----------



## gtikarl (May 7, 2009)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (92gtikid)*

what direction should i move in if i would like to turbo my 85 gti


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (gtikarl)*

lower compression if 10:1, remove CIS, buy ebay exhaust manifold, Garrett T3 60 turbo, 2.5-3in exhaust, intercooler, piping, Megasquirt, wideband, etc.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (mk1vw)*

CIS has been used for many years on turbo cars. Old VW Callaway turbo systems are CIS.
Search is your friend.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2484192


_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 10:03 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (VOLKS-MAN)*

get a volvo turbo CIS fuel distrbutor, WUR and WOT switch from a junkyard, and you should be good on the fueling side of things


----------



## 85gli8v (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_It can be done. 
But, it's a complete waste of time and money IMO.
 X2
Do it right the first time (stand alone ems) and save yourself the regret later when you want more boost and can't have it until you upgrade. It'll save you in the long run.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (85gli8v)*

I don't disagree with what has been said. You can turbo a car with CIS with good results and good power.
I raced a guy a Gingerman Raceway that had a CIS 16v GTI Rabbit Turbo'd that had the second fastest time for the track. He was running about 215whp with about a 2200lb car on full race slicks and coilovers. His car was extremely fast and killed me running CIS TURBO. 
You can get an Ebay turbo exhaust manifold and modify the intake for injectors to meet your needs. Run the factory distributor and you should be able to run 12psi no problem. 
I would run a smaller T3 for driveability and power needs. You won't need to run a 60 series T3 for your needs.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (VOLKS-MAN)*

if his goals are within the means then there is also no reason on spending more money then you have to on ems.
i used to have a CIS TURBO, and yes the limits are 12 psi or so....
but maybe thats all he wants...or thats all he can afford right now, 
when i have my old 8v cis turbo...i was able to run alot of stock parts.
so if you are reasonable with your power goals cis is fine.


----------



## gtikarl (May 7, 2009)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (instg8r)*

thank you for the info, and yes i would like to keep the car drivable on a daily bases, but yet be able to run some quicker times at the autox track. of course the more cost effective the better. it was mentioned that i may have to modify the intake manifold, in what manner?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: will a turbo work with cis injection (gtikarl)*

this is my "blue print"...
From the Hardcore VW forum...this is one way to do things. There are many ways and some of these things arent needed.
200 hp the easy way with oem realability 
1.find a low mileage 8.5 comperssion 8v 1.8 old gti`s and golf will work 
just fine.. 
2.a g-60 head or any digifant head will do..somtimes making a deal for the 
head and fuel injection off a g60 corrado,wich is what you need next.can save 
money 
3.fuel injection from a corrado.the ecu harness and all the senors. 
4.a thottle body, with provisons for throttle switches such as a g-60 or any 
late model golf gti or any 16v 
5.just about any garret t-3 turbo will do..good ones are on intercooled 
saab900s ,ford turbo coupes,volvos and mid 85-86, nissan 300zx about the best 
one you can get.. 
6..a turbo manifold from 8v turbo.com they can supply feed and return lines 
for oiling and a bolt on oil pan too.. 
7.ok now for the fun parts..a set of arp or simliar head studs. 
8.a corrado three layer metal head gasket. 
9.a garret stage 4 chip for a g-60 and a porsche 944 fuel presure regulator 
and possibly a 260 degree cam.but a stock one will work fine. 
9.5 a blow off valve off a first generation eclipse or and aftermarket one 
will work fine 
10.ok you got the fuel now and the boost ,you need something strong to light 
it off > 
go for a set of..audi 1.8t plugs they fit good and have a good heat range.or 
stock g-60 plugs will work but are expensive. 
11.highly reccomened by me is a msd box..a 6a or 6al will work wonders .trust 
me.you`ll love it. 
12.a good set of plug wires.highly reccomend magnecore 8.5`s 
13 a boost comtroller..I like manuel ones like hallman valve or one from 
extreme motorsports..they are easy to make your self but even easier to 
buy..electronic ones tend to be confusing especially if this is your first 
turbo project. 
14 last but not least an intercooler ones off an audi 5000 or even a a 
stock g60 work great or one off a starion or one of a volvo and of course if 
you can afford it a nice spearco.Avoid using saab 900 intercoolers they are a 
peice of poop. Unless they're modified to be a single pass IC. 
ok time to assemble everything and double check your supply lines to make 
sure have good oiling for the turbo....set all the spec back to the oem 
settings on the g-60 stuff and start off with about six pounds boost..with 
ALL THE PARTS you should be able tun run 15-18 pounds of boost safely..a 
halmeter or cyberdyne airfuel meter will tell you if you are lean or not 
always try to maintian around 12.-1 a/f ratio..if you get too lean (13.5-1 OR 
LEANER) back out of it..also always use premeum fuel.


----------

